# WHOOOOOOO!!!!! Lynx beats LA!



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

What a great game, what a great comeback... my roommates were wondering why I was "hootin' and hollerin'" The comeback was amazing. I loved watching T.Edwards play, what a pro.

And how do you leave Katie Smith wide open for a three in the final minute when you are up three??

What a awesome steal by Tamika Williams, her full court layup seemed like it took 5 minutes because I screaming and jumping up and down.

Ok, I calm down now.

STuart


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

That was the best game I've seen in an extremely long time. Didn't they say that was the biggest comeback in WNBA history? It was awesome. Katie Smith just officially moved up to my second favorite player in the league.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Can you FREAKIN Believe it! WOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

I Loved it!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> That was the best game I've seen in an extremely long time. Didn't they say that was the biggest comeback in WNBA history? It was awesome. Katie Smith just officially moved up to my second favorite player in the league.


It was something like the biggest playoff comeback ever after halftime !!

WOO!

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

It was a record! Previous highs were
- 14 pts-- New York at Houston, September 4, 1999 (trailed 23-37; won game 68-67)
- 11pts --Los Angeles vs Sacramento, August 24, 1999 (trailed 21-32; won 71-58)
- 8pts -- Miami at New York, August 19, 2001 (trailed 20-28; won 53-50

When Katie Smith hit that three I was screaming and THEN when Tamika Williams stole that ball and made the layup... LIFE WAS SIMPLY PERFECT!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

can you belive it! Go Lynx!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

i loved it!! i was sreaming the whole night. did u guys see how upset micheal cooper got?


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

it was a great game but it WON'T happen again. Teasley went down leslie was out it won't happen again sorry to tell everyone. oh and i'm not even a sparks fan i hate them but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> "It was a tough game to be played, shooting free throws every minute,'' Leslie said. ``Definitely not a good game for women's basketball... I just think it's sad for the game of women's basketball the way the second half went...''


Definitely not a good game for women's basketball? why because you lost? I must admit that the Sparks don't seem to get the benefit of the doubt, but that was a great game to watch. If EVERY game was like that in the WNBA, no one would have to worry about the WNBA's finanaces. It was one of the top five games I have ever seen in the WNBA.

Hooey on Lisa Leslie!

Stuart


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

A come from behind win is one of the best games to watch....Takes guts to come all the way back like the Lynx did.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

That play by Tamika reminded me of the Bird-Isiah debacle. :no: :laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Too bad, LA finished off Minnesota tonight.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

yeah. i hope comets can pull off a win tonight. i'll be attending tonight's game...it could be the last game of the season.


----------

